# Dodo and Dudley!



## *Amber* (Jul 31, 2013)

Dodo and Dudley who I've had since Wednesday, are doing really well! Dodo (the larger one) has feathers just starting to emerge on his back end! They are so cute, we love them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are adorable babies.


----------



## *Amber* (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for replying.  We are just loving rearing these 2, and it amazes me how fast they can grow and change day by day! Little sweeties!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Will you be releasing them when old enough?


----------



## *Amber* (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, I will be releasing them. I live in the country, and have reared and released Woodies before. They're so sweet when they're little!


----------

